# كورس أساسات مع الامثلة



## رمزي2009 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

كورس أساسات مع الامثلة​ 
سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة والصلاة علي سيدنا محمد وبعد .......​ 
دروس تصميم الاساسات​ 
Foundations​ 
محتوي الكورس​ 
Course *******​ 
1 - Bearing Capacity Of Soil
2 - Strip Footing
3 - Isolated footing:
3-1 Isolated Squared footing
3-Isolated Rectangular footing 2
4 - Combined Footing
5 - Strap Beam Footing
6 - Raft Footing:
6 – 1 How to choose ts For Raft to inclusion in the program design
7 - deep foundation: 
7-1 Piles
7-1-1 Design of piles:
7-1-2 Bearing Capacity of piles:
7-1-3 Determination settlement:
7-1-4 Short and Long pile: 
7-1-5 Design of piles cap:
7-1-6 Design of steel sheet piles:​ 
(1)
Bearing Capacity Of Soil​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/2iomRR60/Bearing_Capacity_Of_Soil.html​ 
أو​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12222180/BearingCapacityOfSoil.rar.html​ 
(2)
*Strip Footing*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/M3ebmLhn/Strip_Footing.html*​ 
*أو *​ 
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/122287...oting.rar.html*​ 

(3)
Isolated footing​ 
(3-1)
Isolated Squared footing​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/VJTpWskM/Isolated_Squared_footing.html​ 
أو​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12249650/IsolatedSquaredfooting.rar.html​ 
(3-2)
Isolated Rectangular footing ​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/4swBSmnf/Isolated_Rectangular_footing.html​ 
أو​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/12249709/IsolatedRectangularfooting.rar.html​ 




*الدرس الرابع *​ 
*4 - Combined Footing*​ 
*المصدر من*
*كتاب د. هشام عرفات *
*كتاب د.عبد الراضي ( كورس الجامعة ) *​ 

*من موقع www.4shared.com*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/mjoIPjEu...d_Footing.html*​ 
*أو *
*من موقع www.ziddu.com*​ 

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/122650...oting.rar.html*​ 


*الدرس الخامس *​ 
*5 - Strap Beam Footing*​ 
*من موقع www.4shared.com*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/K8_1WXpw...m_Footing.html*​ 
*أو *​ 
*من موقع www.ziddu.com*​ 
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/123374...oting.rar.html*​ 



*الدرس السادس:*​ 
*6 - Raft Footing:*​ 
*من موقع www.4shared.com*​ 

*http://www.4shared.com/file/5dI4lEWC/Raft_Footing.html*
*أو *​ 
*من موقع www.ziddu.com*​ 
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/123375...oting.rar.html*​ 
*6 – 1 How to choose ts For Raft to inclusion in the program design*​ 
*من موقع www.4shared.com*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/document/1mNz...oundation.html*​ 
*أو *​ 
*من موقع www.ziddu.com*​ 

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/123381...ation.pdf.html*​ 
*الدرس السابع والأخير 

7 - deep foundation: 
7-1 Piles
7-1-1 Design of piles:
7-1-2 Bearing Capacity of piles:
7-1-3 Determination settlement:
7-1-4 Short and Long pile: 
7-1-5 Design of piles cap:
7-1-6 Design of steel sheet piles:




من موقع www.ziddu.com


http://www.ziddu.com/download/12366640/Piles.rar.html

الكورس انتهي والي اللقاء في موضوع أخر*​



واخير اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاؤكم وفي انتظار ردودكم​ 
اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 
مع تحيات م. رمزي نبيل​


----------



## القمر الهندسي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

حياك الله يا مهندسنا ونرجو المزيد منك ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## samsom43 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

alf shokr ya handsa


----------



## رمزي2009 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الدرس الثاني:

Strip Footing


من موقع www.4shared.com

http://www.4shared.com/file/M3ebmLhn/Strip_Footing.html

أو 

من موقع www.ziddu.com

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12228757/StripFooting.rar.html


----------



## الوفرة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل رمزي هل ممكن أن ترفع الدروس بصيغة غير rar ؟
لأنها لا تعمل عندي وشكرا


----------



## رمزي2009 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الدرس الثالث

3 - Isolated footing:

3-1 Isolated Squared footing

من موقع www.4shared.com

http://www.4shared.com/file/VJTpWskM/Isolated_Squared_footing.html
أو 

من موقع www.ziddu.com

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12249650/IsolatedSquaredfooting.rar.html

3-Isolated Rectangular footing 2


من موقع www.4shared.com


http://www.4shared.com/file/4swBSmnf/Isolated_Rectangular_footing.html
أو 


من موقع www.ziddu.com


http://www.ziddu.com/download/12249709/IsolatedRectangularfooting.rar.html


----------



## darknight2010 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه وعلى فكره الحاجات جامده اوى وجايه فى وقتها .............. بس يا ريت ترفع الباقى على طول اصلى محتاجهم اوى


----------



## darknight2010 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه وعلى فكره الحاجات جامده اوى وجايه فى وقتها .............. بس يا ريت ترفع الباقى على طول اصلى محتاجهم اوى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الدرس الثالث
> 
> 3 - isolated footing:
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة الي المشاركة الاولي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الدرس الثاني:
> 
> Strip footing
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حائل نت (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشافاك الله وعافاك وادام عليك الصحة والعافية


----------



## هاني علي 26 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندي رمزي بارك الله فيك 

ياريت تكمل الكورس القواعد المشتركه والشدادات وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رمزي2009 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

المصدر من

كتاب د. هشام عرفات 
كتاب د.عبد الراضي ( كورس الجامعة ) 




الدرس الرابع 

4 - Combined Footing



من موقع www.4shared.com

http://www.4shared.com/file/mjoIPjEu/Combined_Footing.html

أو 
من موقع www.ziddu.com


http://www.ziddu.com/download/12265063/CombinedFooting.rar.html


----------



## shuaa said (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك​


----------



## قطوسو (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكـرا.. بس فين بقية الدروس؟؟؟؟


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رمزي2009 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الدرس الخامس 

5 - Strap Beam Footing

من موقع www.4shared.com

http://www.4shared.com/file/K8_1WXpw/Strap_Beam_Footing.html

أو 

من موقع www.ziddu.com

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12337464/StrapBeamFooting.rar.html

الدرس السادس:

6 - Raft Footing:

من موقع www.4shared.com


http://www.4shared.com/file/5dI4lEWC/Raft_Footing.html
أو 

من موقع www.ziddu.com

http://www.ziddu.com/download/12337544/RaftFooting.rar.html

6 – 1 How to choose ts For Raft to inclusion in the program design

من موقع www.4shared.com

http://www.4shared.com/document/1mNziViS/Design_of_Raft_Foundation.html

أو 

من موقع www.ziddu.com


http://www.ziddu.com/download/12338118/DesignofRaftFoundation.pdf.html


----------



## osama adel dawoud (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مش فاهم فين الكورس .. ده شويه صور


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hemaxplode (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## رمزي2009 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

osama adel dawoud قال:


> انا مش فاهم فين الكورس .. ده شويه صور



بعد فك الضغط يوجد ملف ورد في داخلها الشرح والصور الموجود مساعدة في الشرح


----------



## Engmk2008 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك


----------



## anass81 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الدرس الرابع
> 
> 4 - combined footing


 


رمزي2009 قال:


> الدرس الخامس
> 
> 5 - strap beam footing
> الدرس السادس:
> ...


 
السلام عليكم أخي رمزي

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الممتاز

تم إضافة هذه الدروس للمشاركة الأولى

بارك الله في علمك وعملك


----------



## khzm (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز و أسلوب واضح ألف شكر لك


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الدرس السابع والأخير 

7 - deep foundation: 
7-1 Piles
7-1-1 Design of piles:
7-1-2 Bearing Capacity of piles:
7-1-3 Determination settlement:
7-1-4 Short and Long pile: 
7-1-5 Design of piles cap:
7-1-6 Design of steel sheet piles:




من موقع www.ziddu.com


http://www.ziddu.com/download/12366640/Piles.rar.html

الكورس انتهي والي اللقاء في موضوع أخر


----------



## ayssar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*حياك الله يا مهندسنا ونرجو المزيد منك ملف اكثر من رائع*​


----------



## e.rh (5 نوفمبر 2010)

كورسات رااااااااءعة جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (5 نوفمبر 2010)

thabks


----------



## mdsayed (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا"


----------



## anass81 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الدرس السابع والأخير
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/12366640/piles.rar.html
> 
> الكورس انتهي والي اللقاء في موضوع أخر


 
السلام عليكم

تم إضافة الدرس الأخير للمشاركة الأولى

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المميز وجعله علما نافعا في صحيفة أعمالك

ننتظر منك المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## راسم النعيمي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## طارق كمال سيد (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك


----------



## engsalman81 (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## احمد غنيم (13 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (13 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## jsce (6 يوليو 2011)

والله على راسي من فوق الله ييسر امرك


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## boushy (8 يوليو 2011)

*حياك الله يا مهندسنا ونرجو المزيد منك ملف اكثر من رائع*


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## myada1 (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad_ali (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## Ahmed Afer (9 يناير 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الغريب2007 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا

الموقعين محجوبين فى السعودية اذا امكن رفع الملفات على موقع اخر


----------



## bboumediene (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس سمير (7 أبريل 2012)

الملفات جميله ولكن لوحظ غياب المذكرات الحسابيه للحالات السابقه .......شكرا لك


----------



## aboyazeed (21 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## andaza (27 مايو 2012)

Thanks


----------



## hakarish (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاااااء


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (11 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك لله خير


----------



## m_sweedy (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## ادهم جمال المصري (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وشفاك الله وعفاك
*


----------



## mahamcpm (13 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mustafa20099 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الله الله الله يابش مهندس يجزاااااااااااااااك خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
بجد بجد الف الف شكر فعلا ملفات مفيده جدا 
تحياتي لك ومزيد من الازدهار والعطاء


----------



## ahmed arfa (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن رابط الدرس الاخير علي موقع اخر ........... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed arfa (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن رابط الدرس الاخير علي موقع اخر​


----------



## ahmed arfa (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ده رابط اخر للدرس الاخير من رفع مهندس رمزي2009

Piles.rar​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الكورس و ياريت ترفع الدرس السابع و لواحقه على الفورشيرد


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (4 مارس 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى حميده (4 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## zine eddine (4 مارس 2013)

i$hها الماف كونت قلبت ولم اجده

جزززززاكم اله خيرا


----------

